# Mavs to protect rookie Stefansson in the upcoming expansion draft



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mavs to protect rookie Stefansson 



> The Mavericks will keep rookie Jon Stefansson on the protected list in the upcoming expansion draft. Stefansson, the first player in the NBA from Iceland, never played in his first season.
> 
> The goal is to force Charlotte to take a bigger contract, if they select one of the Mavericks' players, said coach Don Nelson.
> 
> Danny Fortson ($5.6 million), Tariq Abdul-Wahad ($5.75 million), Tony Delk ($3.2 million) and Shawn Bradley ($4 million) are the four players the Mavericks are expected to leave unprotected in the draft.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Makes sense. They likely won't touch Wahad, but Fortson could be an interesting possibility for them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't see the Bobcats taking any of those bloated contracts that the Mavs are offering. If the Bobcats know what they are doing, they aren't going to get a player like Fortson with a large contract when they could find a cheap alternative who can do the same thing as Fortson:Rebound.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Antoine Walking 



> Jon Stefansson, who has never played a single minute in the NBA, is staying? Antoine Walker, a relatively young 3-time All-Star, is possibly going to be made available to the Bobcats in the expansion draft?
> The latest developments, which include a trick that might net the Mavs a big-time center.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> THE FINAL CRUCIAL FACTOR
> 
> Even if the Mavs lose him to Charlotte, they gain a usable upside, that in some scenarios could be preferable. If the Bobcats take Walker, the Mavs will receive an "assignment exception" (aka a "trade exception"or TE) that may assist them in obtaining a center.
> The TE has been mentioned a lot lately, because of its tie-in to the expansion draft. But how are they usable? In particular, how might having one benefit the Mavs?
> ...


Very interesting......:yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not the smartest of guys - so could someone please tell me what that above post means and what it can do for us and some trade scenarioes - Cheers


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

OK Here is what they are saying:
Mavs want Ray Allen. He has a contract about 13.5 million and we will send the Sonics the exception. So that is a difference of 1 million so the Sonics could add someone like Murray who makes about 700,000. We get the 2 players and the Sonics get about 14.5 million cap space.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> OK Here is what they are saying:
> Mavs want Ray Allen. He has a contract about 13.5 million and we will send the Sonics the exception. So that is a difference of 1 million so the Sonics could add someone like Murray who makes about 700,000. We get the 2 players and the Sonics get about 14.5 million cap space.


You're being hypothetical right?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I was just using an example.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, what can we do that for a big man then


----------

